# Springmaid Pier 4/17



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Caught a few on Springmaid. Water was a little too dirty but they’re out there. Also saw some medium sized whiting with a few nice ones if you can get past the croakers and lots of tiny blues.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Excellent, dirty water can slow the action. Not bad not bad at all. I was doing maintenance all day...

Keep those hooks wet


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice looking spanish. They have been elusive the last 3 years when we come down. ( Just after bike week ) Maybe the water is too warm?? What size hooks do you use for whiting, blues or popano's??
Kim


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

piscesman said:


> Nice looking spanish. They have been elusive the last 3 years when we come down. ( Just after bike week ) Maybe the water is too warm?? What size hooks do you use for whiting, blues or popano's??
> Kim


Could be, you need a combination of clean water (good wind direction and speed for at least a couple tide changes), bait, and temperature for Spanish to be there. I use long drop 25 lb fluoro 2 hook bottom rigs with #4 Owner Mutu Light circle hooks, only the offset kind. Missed a lot of good bites with the inline (tournament) style for pompano and whiting. For blues, weakies, and black drum I'm usually using a fishfinder or Carolina rig with the same hook in 1/0-3/0 depending on size of fish and bait but a 2 hook bottom rig works fine too. You can also use long shank J hooks for blues, I try to avoid short shank J hooks since they're more likely to get cut off by blues but they'll work. You can use J hooks for whiting and pompano if you want, caught a bunch on the 066N and 072 Eagle Claws.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks ...........


----------

